# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  صحيفة المنبر العالميه الاربعاء 21 اغسطس

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر العالميه الاربعاء 21 اغسطس
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جاريث بيل مدريدي مقابل 108 مليون يورو

كشفت تقارير إخبارية الثلاثاء أن ريال مدريد بات قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الاستعانة بخدمات نجم توتنهام الإنجليزي جاريث بيل مقابل 108.8 ملايين يورو.
 وأشارت شبكة (سكاي سبورت) إلى أن الصفقة تضمن كذلك انتقال فابيو كوينتراو إلى توتنهام الإنجليزي مقابل 17.5 مليون يورو.
 وأوضح المصدر أن الناديين شارفا على التوصل لاتفاق يدفع ريال مدريد 91.3 مليون يورو إضافة إلى كوينتراو، في الصفقة الأغلى في تاريخ كرة القدم.
 وأضاف أن النادي الإنجليزي يعتزم استخدام جزء من أموال الصفقة في الاستعانة بخدمات لاعب روما، الأرجنتيني إريك لاميلا، والبرازيلي ويليان لاعب شاختار.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اشرس نزال بين البارسا واتلتيكو على كاس السوبر

 تتجه أنظار الملايين من عشاق الساحرة المستديرة مساء اليوم الأربعاء صوب استاد "فيسنتي كالديرون" لمتابعة المواجهة
 المثيرة الأولى في الموسم الحالي لكرة القدم الأسبانية عندما يلتقي أتلتيكو مدريد ضيفه برشلونة في ذهاب كأس السوبر الأسباني.
 واستعد الفريقان جيدا لهذه المباراة الصعبة التي تمثل لقاء قمة مبكر على أول ألقاب الموسم حيث استهل برشلونة مسيرة الدفاع عن لقبه في الموسم الحالي بفوز كاسح 7/صفر على ليفانتي أمس الأول الأحد كما فاز أتلتيكو
 على أشبيلية 3-1 أمس الأول أيضا.
 وشهدت المباراتان أكثر من نجم ينتظر أن يلعب كل منهم دورا بارزا في مباراة الغد.
 وبعيدا عن تألق الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي في صفوف برشلونة وتسجيله لهدفين من الاهداف السبعة ، ظهر زميله بدرو رودريجيز بشكل رائع وسجل هدفين أيضا كما سجل زميله التشيلي أليكسيس سانشيز هدفا وظهر بمستوى جيد للغاية.
 وفي المقابل ، كان البرازيلي دييجو كوستا /24 عاما/ هو النجم الأول للقاء أتلتيكو حامل لقب كأس ملك أسبانيا أمام أشبيلية وسجل اثنين من الأهداف الثلاثة للفريق.
 وينتظر أن يسعى دييجو لمواصلة هز الشباك في هذه المباراة والتأكيد على دخوله في منافسة قوية مع نجوم الموسم الحالي.
 كما قد تكون المباراة فرصة لزميله المهاجم ديفيد فيا الذي انتقل من برشلونة هذا الصيف إلى أتلتيكو ليكون بديلا للمهاجم الكولومبي الخطير راداميل فالكاو جارسيا بعد رحيل فالكاو من أتلتيكو إلى موناكو الفرنسي.ويسعى فيا لإثبات جدارته في مواجهة فريقه السابق.
 ويصطدم هجوم اتلتيكو غدا بدفاع برشلونة الذي يقوده جيرارد بيكيه وإلى جواره البرازيلي داني ألفيش والذي لم يختبر جيدا في مباراة ليفانتي لكنه سيواجه في مباراة الغد اختبارا أكثر صعوبة.
 وقال كوستا ، عن لقاء الفريق مع أشبيلية ، "أردنا البدء بشكل قوي وهذا ما فعلناه. كان أمرا رائعا أن نسجل هذه الأهداف الثلاثة ولكن النتيجة كانت الأهم .. والآن علينا التفكير في لقاء برشلونة. ستكون مباراة أخرى صعبة بالنسبة لنا".
 وشكل كوستا ثنائيا رائعا ومثيرا مع المخضرم فيا الذي يريد أن يثبت لفريقه السابق أنه أخطأ عندما تخلى عنه لأتلتيكو في يوليو الماضي.
 وأثار المدرب الأرجنتيني خيراردو مارتينو إعجاب ودهشة الجميع بالبداية الرائعة له مع برشلونة والتي ذبح فيها فريق ليفانتي بسبعة أهداف نظيفة.
 كما أثار مارتينو الدهشة بعدم الدفع بالمهاجم البرازيلي نيمار دا سيلفا المنضم للفريق هذا الصيف ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية في لقاء ليفانتي كما غاب عن التشكيلة الأساسية كل من أندريس إنييستا وخوردي ألبا.
 ولكن المدرب الجديد الذي تولى قيادة الفريق قبل أسابيع قليلة نال الإشادة والثناء على جميع قراراته بعد العرض الجيد والنتيجة الرائعة.
 وأكد مارتينو بوضوح أنه لن يعتمد على تشكيل ثابت على عكس ما فعله تيتو فيلانوفا المدير الفني السابق للفريق في الموسم الماضي.
 ولذلك ، قد يبدأ نيمار وإنييستا وألبا المباراة ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق غدا كما قد تسنح الفرصة لكل من كريستيان تيو وأليكس سونج للمشاركة ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق.
 وقال داني ألفيش ظهير أيمن برشلونة ، الذي قد يحصل على راحة في مباراة الغد بعد مباراة ليفانتي ، إن برشلونة استعاد مستواه العالي وأسلوب الضغط الرائع الذي تميز به في الفترة من 2008-2011 .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سيموني: قدرنا مواجهة الفريق الافضل واللاعب الابرز في العالم

 قال الأرجنتيني دييجو سيميوني، المدير الفني لنادي أتلتيكو مدريد، امس الثلاثاء إن فريقه يواجه برشلونة يوم الأربعاء في ذهاب كأس السوبر الإسبانية لكرة القدم "بشغف وحماس"، السلاح المعتاد لمواجهة "أفضل فريق في العالم"، الذي يملك "ميسي، أفضل لاعب في العالم".
 ويلتقي أتلتيكو مدريد حامل لقب كأس ملك إسبانيا مع العملاق الكتالوني حامل لقب دوري الليجا الأربعاء بالعاصمة مدريد بمعقل الأول، على أن يلتقيا إيابا الأربعاء المقبل في برشلونة على ملعب كامب نو.
 وتحدث سيميوني عن مباراة اليوم أمام وسائل الإعلام، قائلا "بالشغف والحماس سنواجه برشلونة أفضل فريق في العالم، الذي يملك ميسي أفضل لاعب، ونيمار الذي سوف يكون من أفضل اللاعبين، فضلا عن إنييستا وتشافي وبدرو وأليكسيس وغيرهم من اللاعبين المخضرمين"، معتبرا "أنه من الطبيعي أن يحظى هذا الكيان الاقتصادي العملاق بأفضل اللاعبين".
 وأشار الأرجنتيني إلى "نهم" برشلونة للفوز بالألقاب، قائلا "سنحاول بأسلحتنا الخاصة الوصول إلى ما نتمناه. من المهم جدا عند مواجهة الخصم أن نعي ما هي أسلحتنا وما هي أسلحته ونعلم كيفية الاستفادة من ذلك".
 وردا على سؤال حول أهمية الاستحواذ على الكرة في لقاء الغد، قال: "نحن في مباراة الأحد أمام إشبيلية (في إطار الجولة الأولى من الدوري المحلي والتي انتهت بفوز أتلتيكو 3-1 خارج أرضه) استحوذنا بنسبة 37% على الكرة ولكننا سجلنا أهدافا أكثر حيث دائما ما يكون الاستحواذ مهما ولكن لا معنى له من دون تسجيل أهداف".
 وأضاف "نحن نتميز باستحواذ أقل على الكرة، في حين يتميز البرسا باستحواذ مطلق تقريبا في جميع مبارياته يجعله يصل إلى هدفه في نهاية الأمر".
 وأشاد سيميوني بمواطنه خيراردو "تاتا" مارتينو مدرب برشلونة، قائلا "كلاعب كرة قدم كان جيدا للغاية وكمدرب استطاع أن يثبت نفسه بجدارة في هذا المجال وأرى أن وجوده في برشلونة فرصة جيدة له".
 كما أوضح أن المهاجم الدولي ديفيد فيا، الذي سيواجه لأول مرة فريقه السابق برشلونة في مباراة غد بعدما انتقل إلى صفوف أتلتيكو، والبرازيلي دييجو كوستا "يشعران بحماسة غامرة حيال اللقاء وقد لعبا مباراتين فقط سويا، فهما يستطيعان تشكيل خط هجوم قوي".
 وفي الختام أشار إلى أن دعم وتشجيع الجماهير لهم في مباراة أشبيلية جعله "سعيدا للغاية" وولد في نفسه أمل الفوز بلقب كأس السوبر المحلية هذا الموسم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ليفربول يتعاقد مع سيسوكو من فالنسيا

 أعلن نادي ليفربول المنتمي للدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم تعاقده مع الفرنسي علي سيسوكو الظهير الأيسر فالنسيا الاسباني لمدة موسم واحد على سبيل الإعارة اليوم الثلاثاء.
 وأصبح سيسوكو خامس لاعب ينضم الى ليفربول في موسم الانتقالات الجاري بعد اياجو اسباس ولويس البرتو والحارس سيمون مينوليه وكولو توري.
 وسيتنافس سيسوكو - الذي خاض مباراة دولية واحدة مع منتخب فرنسا - على مركز الظهير الأيسر في ليفربول مع خوسيه انريكي الذي انخفض مستواه بشكل حاد في وقت مبكر من الموسم الماضي قبل أن يتطور بعض الشيء بعد ذلك.
 وذكرت تقارير في وسائل اعلام بريطانية أن ليفربول وضع بندا في عقد سيسوكو يسمح له بالتعاقد مع اللاعب بشكل نهائي بعد نهاية الموسم الجاري.
 وقال سيسوكو لموقع ليفربول على الانترنت "سأكتسب خبرة كبيرة من التنافس مع لاعبي الفريق المميزين. لدي خبرة سابقة لكني سأتعلم الكثير هنا بالعمل مع الجميع بشكل يومي."
 وأضاف "يمكنني التعلم من مدربي الجيد ومن أسلوب اللعب الجديد هنا وسوف أعمل على التأقلم على اللعب في عدة مراكز وتعلم اللغة. ستكون خبرة رائعة بالنسبة لي وبالطبع أشعر بحماس كبير للعب مع الفريق لأول مرة."
 وسبق لسيسوكو (25 عاما) اللعب مع فرق اوروبية كبيرة وظهر في دوري أبطال اوروبا مع بورتو البرتغالي واولمبيك ليون الفرنسي وفالنسيا .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تاتا: مباراة اليوم اختبار جدي امام اتلتيكو

 أكد المدير الفني لبرشلونة جيراردو مارتينو أن لقاء أتلتيكو مدريد في ذهاب كأس السوبر الإسبانية اليوم الأربعاء "اختبار حقيقي" لمستوى الفريق الكتالوني.
 وقال الأرجنتيني "أتلتيكو فريق متماسك للغاية، يفرض عليك أسلوب لعبه طوال التسعين دقيقة.. كما أنه فريق يفوز كثيرا"، مشيرا إلى أنه "مؤهل" لمنافسة برشلونة وريال مدريد على الدوري الإسباني "بندية كبيرة".
 وأثنى على المدير الفني لأتلتيكو مدريد، مواطنه دييجو سيميوني، حيث قال "انه حقق إنجازات كبيرة في فترة وجيزة، أولا في الأرجنتين والآن مع أتلتيكو. مسيرته كمدير فني امتداد لمسيرته كلاعب".
 وأشار مارتينو إلى أن لاعبيه سيخرجون للفوز باللقاء "كما يفعلون دائما"، ولكنه سيخوض المباراة "بذكاء"، فالنهائي "يستمر لمدة 180 دقيقة".
 وأوضح مارتينو أنه "من الصعب" ألا يكون برشلونة هو المرشح الأول للفوز بألقاب البطولات التي يشارك فيها، مشيرا إلى أن هذا لا يضمن شيئا فمستوى المنافسة "كبير".
 وقلل من أهمية فوز فريقه الكبير على ليفانتي بسباعية نظيفة في مستهل دفاعه عن لقب الدوري الإسباني، مشيرا إلى أن "الثناء والانتقادات بفضل الرب لا تغير أسلوب حياتي، رغم أنني أحب الثناء".
 وفيما يتعلق باستعادة برشلونة قدرته على الضغط، أشار مارتينو إلى أن البرسا خاض مباراة واحدة فقط في الليجا، و"سينبغي الانتظار لعشر أو إحدى عشرة مباراة لمعرفة إذا ما كان الفريق قد استعاده بشكل نهائي".
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مورينيو طالب بيريز بشطب كاسياس

 كشفت تقارير إخبارية امس أن المدير الفني السابق لريال مدريد، والمدرب الحالي لتشيلسي الإنجليزي جوزيه مورينيو أوصى رئيس النادي الإسباني فلورينتينو بيريز بالتخلص من حارسه إيكر كاسياس.
 وأشارت صحيفة (الباييس) الإسبانية اليوم إلى أن مدرب البلوز أوصى بيريز بالتخلص من كاسياس إذا أراد أن يعود النادي الملكي للتألق واستعادة مستواه الكبير.
 وأوضح المصدر أن مورينيو يرى أن كاسياس هو واحد من بين أكبر المسئولين عن النتائج السيئة التي حققها النادي الملكي نهاية الموسم الماضي في الليجا.
 ويرى مورينيو، وفقا للمصدر، أن كاسياس مارس تأثيرا سيئا على زملائه نظرا للانتقادات المستمرة التي وجهها للجهاز الفني، وأنه يشكل مناخا سيئا للمجموعة.
 وقرر المدير الفني الجديد للميرينجي، الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي، الاعتماد على دييجو لوبيز في حراسة المرمى في أول مباريات الليجا أمام ريال بيتيس في اللقاء الذي انتهى بهدفين مقابل واحد لصالح فريق العاصمة.
 وأعاد هذا القرار حالة الجدل التي أثارها المدير الفني السابق للريال جوزيه مورينيو بالاعتماد على لوبيز رغم جاهزية كاسياس، ما يراه البعض أحد الأسباب التي دفعت المدرب البرتغالي للرحيل عن ريال مدريد.
 وأظهر مقطع بثته قناة (كواترو) الإسبانية أحد مساعدي أنشيلوتي وهو يسأل كاسياس عن شعوره فأجابه بسخرية وفقا لما أظهرته قراءة الشفاه "يا رجل، على الأقل سأتمكن من لعب مباراة كأس البرنابيو بعد كل شيء"، في إشارة إلى اللقاء الودي مع السد القطري يوم غد الخميس
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*برشلونة يثير الرعب .. ريال مدريد يخيب الظن .. أتليتكو يعلن التحدي !!



رفعت البداية القوية للدوري الأسباني مؤشرات بورصة المنافسة على اللقب هذا الموسم بين أكثر من فريق،وفتحت باب التوقعات بموسم ساخن ومثير على عكس ما كان عليه الحالي في الموسم الماضي الذي حسم خلاله برشلونة اللقب من الدور الأول.

البداية جاءت مرعبة من جانب برشلونة المدافع عن اللقب ،وظهر أتليتكو مدريد في الصورة بقوة ليواصل المسيرة الناجحة،ورغم أن إنطلاقة ريال مدريد جاءت أقل توهجاً لكن الفريق نجح في خطف فوز قيصري أما فريق عنيد.

برشلونة ضرب بقوة في مواجهته الرسمية الأولى تحت قيادة مارتينو ليرد بقوة على كل من تكهن بأن العملاق الكتالوني لن يقدم مستوى طيب هذا الموسم وأن الفريق سيواصل التراجع.

وجاءت السباعية التي أحرزها في شباك ليفانتي لتكون بمثابة تحذير لجميع منافسيه ونجاح في تخطى حمى البداية بقيادة نجم شباكه ميسي وبمشاركه نيمار.

لكن يبقى ذلك الإختبار الذي خاضه الفريق إختباراً ضعيفاً مقارنة بالإختبار القوي الذي سيواجهه الفريق أمام أتليتكو مدريد في ذهاب السوبر ،وهو الإختبار الذي يمكن أن يبني عليه الجميع صورة كاملة متكاملة عن قوة البلوجرانا هذا الموسم.

بداية ريال مدريد ورغم الفوز على ريال بيتيس ،لم تكن على المستوى المطلوب وأصبح أنشيلوتي مطالباً وفي وقت مبكر في إعادة حساباته خاصة على مستوى خط الدفاع الذي وقف مفتوحاً أمام غزوات بيتيس المكافح في عقر البرنابيو.

لم يقدم الملكي العرض المنتظر منه وخيب توقعات الكثير من عشاقه ومحبيه في هذه المواجهة وظهر عدد كبير من نجومه بعيدين عن المستوى المعهود،وأثار الظهور الضعيف لبنزيمة في هذه المواجهة الكثير من المخاوف رغم إحرازه الهدف الأول ،كما فتح باب التساؤلات حول كيفية الإبقاء عليه بصفوف الفريق وتفضيله على هيجواين الذي رحل لنابولي.

في الوقت ذاته قدم النجم الجديد في الفريق إيسكو مباراة من طراز عال ونجح في خطف الفوز برأسية قاتلة في أول إختبار رسمي له مع الفريق ليؤكد قيمته الكبيرة في الميرينجي.

أتليتكو مدريد صاحب الأداء الرائع تحت قيادة سيميوني لم يتأثر أداؤه برحيل نجمه فالكاو إلى موناكو،وحقق الفريق فوزاً مهماً على أشبيلية خارج ملعبه بنتيجة 3-1 بقيادة نجمه المميز دييجو كوستا والمعاونة الرائعة لديفيد فيا،ليعلن بدوره أنه جاء هذا العام ليتحدى بقوة وياصل ما بدأه في العام الماضي .

فالنسيا بدوره حقق بداية قوية وتمكن من الفوز على أحد أقوى فرسان الموسم الماضي بهدف وهو مالاجا ليدخل هذا الموسم بإنتصار معنوي جيد يعزز من فرصه في تحسين الصورة التي ظهر بها الموسم الماضي.

وفي بقية المواجهات نجح سوسيداد في الفوز على خيتافي بثنائية ،وتمكن أتليتكو بلباو وغرناطة من خطف فوزين خارج ملعبيها من بلد الوليد وأوساسونا .

ورحب رايو فايكانو بالوافد الجديد لليجا بإلتش بثلاثية ،بينما تمكن فياريال بعد عودته للأضواء من تخطي الميريا الصاعد معه من دوري الدرجة الثانية بنتيجة 3-2،في حين شهدت مواجهة سيلتل فيجو وإسبانيول التعادل الوحيد في الجولة وبنتيجة 2-2.

عدد الاهداف الكبيرة التي شهدتها الجولة الاولى والذي بلغ 35 هدفاً وبمعدل 3.5 هدفاً في المباراة ،يؤكد مدى التنافسية في مباريات هذه الجولة .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الشعراوي: سعيد بكسر صيامي عن التهديف منذ فبراير الماضي


 أعرب ستيفان الشعراوي مهاجم نادي ايه سي ميلان والمنتخب الايطالي عن سعادته باحرازه هدفه الرسمي الأول مع الميلان منذ فبراير الماضي لينهي اطول فترة واجهته عبر تاريخه من عقم تهديفي مع كل الاندية التي لعب لها.

 وقال الشعراوي بعد التعادل مع ايندهوفن لشبكة سكاي سبورت "بالرغم من قوة الفريق الهولندي وحماس جماهيره الكبيرة الا انه اتيحت لنا  العديد من الفرص الحقيقية للتهديف وكان من الممكن ان ينتهي اللقاء بنتيجة اخرى اكثر ايجابيه لصالحنا".

 واضاف الشعراوي "من الطبيعي ان يكون معدل لياقتنا بهذا الشكل ، فتلك هي اول مباراة رسمية لنا هذا الموسم ولا ننسى اننا كنا في كامل تركيزنا وهو ما عوض نقص اللياقة الطبيعي ولكني أشعر بالندم اننا لم نستغل الفرص التي أتيحت ونخرج فائزين".

 واختتم الشعراوي حديثه قائلاً "انا سعيد جداً بهدفي اليوم ، فهو اول اهدافي منذ ديربي ميلانو في فبراير الماضي وهي اطول فترة صمت فيها عن التهديف كما انه هدفي الاول بالرأس، انا سعيد بانهاء تلك الفترة المزعجة اخيراً".
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*حجز مليون تذكرة لمباريات مونديال 2014 خلال 7 ساعات فقط 


أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) اليوم الثلاثاء أنه قد تم حجز أكثر من مليون تذكرة لمباريات بطولة كأس العالم 2014 التي ستستضيفها البرازيل، في غضون سبع ساعات فقط اشتراها نحو 163 ألف مشجع من مختلف أنحاء العالم.

وأوضح الفيفا أن المليون تذكرة حجزت في أول سبع ساعات من طرح تذاكر المونديال للبيع رسميا اعتبارا من اليوم الثلاثاء على الموقع الإلكتروني الخاص بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، بأسعار تتراوح بين 90 و990 دولارا.

وخلال هذ المرحلة الأولى من بيع التذاكر يمكن لعشاق الساحرة المستديرة حجز ثلث التذاكر البالغ عددها أكثر من ثلاثة ملايين لمباريات المونديال، وفي حالة زيادة الطلب على التذاكر بشكل يفوق العدد المطروح فسيتم إجراء قرعة في العاشر من أكتوبر المقبل لتحديد من يمكنه شراء التذاكر.

وأوضح بيان صادر عن الفيفا أن الساعات السبع الأولى لطرح التذاكر شهدت حجز 167 ألف تذكرة للمباراة الافتتاحية للمونديال المقررة في 12 يونيو من العام المقبل في ساو باولو، و165 ألفا للمباراة الختامية التي ستقام في 13 يوليو 2014 في ماراكانا بريو جي جانيرو.

وأضاف الفيفا أن هاتين المباراتين شهدتا أكبر إقبال جماهيري لشراء التذاكر من قبل الجماهير الكروية وتصدرت البرازيل الطلب على التذاكر تليها الأرجنتين، والولايات المتحدة، وتشيلي، وإنجلترا.

وسيكون أمام الجماهير فرصة حتى العاشر من الشهر المقبل لشراء تذاكر المونديال في المرحلة الأولى لبيعها، والتي يسمح خلالها للفرد الواحد بحجز أربع تذاكر في المباراة الواحدة بحد أقصى سبع مباريات.

ورغم من أن سعة ال12 ملعبا التي ستستضيف مباريات المونديال ال64 تصل إلى 3.7 ملايين شخص، لن يطرح الفيفا سوى 80.4% من هذه التذاكر للبيع.

وتعهدت حكومة البرازيل بتقديم خصم خاص على سعر التذاكر للطلاب والمسنين والمعاقين والمنتفعين من برنامج مكافحة الفقر، بالإضافة إلى العمال الذين شاركوا في تشييد ملاعب المونديال، وينتظر أن يتم تخصيص نحو 50 ألف تذكرة للفئة المستفيدة من الخصم على التذاكر.

أما المرحلة الثانية لبيع التذاكر فستكون في الفترة ما بين الخامس و28 نوفمبر المقبل، على أن تبدأ المرحلة الثالثة في الثامن من ديسمبر المقبل حتى 30 يناير 2014.

وستطرح التذاكر للبيع في مرحلتها الرابعة والأخيرة في الفترة ما بين الخامس من أبريل/نيسان المقبل وستكون متاحة على موقع الفيفا وفي أماكن حجز التذاكر بملاعب المونديال.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خطأ أبياتي يمنح ايندهوفن تعادلا ثمينا مع ميلان .. والفريقان ينتظران الحسم في سان سيرو



 تعادل ايندهوفن الهولندي مع ضيفه ميلان الإيطالي في ذهاب الدور الأخير المؤهل لدوري المجموعات في مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم، في المباراة التي أقيمت مساء الثلاثاء.

 تقدّم ستيفان شعراوي للميلان في الدقيقة 15، وتعادل السلوفيني ماتافز لايندهوفن في الدقيقة 61.

 المباراة كانت هي الاولى رسمياً للاعب وسط ميلان ريكاردو مونتوليفو كقائداً للفريق بعد رحيل اللاعب ماسيمو امبروزيني بعد 18 عاماً قضاها اللاعب في ميلان بعدما فضلت الادارة عدم تجديد عقده وانتقاله الى فيورنتينا في صفقة انتقال حر.

 بدأ ميلان المباراة بشكل مهزوز وسط سيطرة كبيرة لأصحاب الارض وتألق واضح للحارس ابياتي الذي تصدى لأكثر من فرصة محققة كان دخول احداها كافياً بتغير شكل اللقاء كلياً، كما ظهرت الرعونه وقلة الخبرة بشكل واضح على لاعبي ايندهوفن الذين يمتلكون السرعة والموهبة الا انهما لم يكونا كافيين لهز شباك ميلان.

 وبعد فاصل من الهجمات المهدرة من قبل ايندهوفن، ومن سذاجة دفاعية واضح من خط دافع الفريق الهولندي بأكمله سواءاً في الضغط او التمركز، ارسل الظهير الايمن للميلان اباتي كرة عرضية للمهاجم الشاب ستيفان الشعراوي، الذي كان يقف وحيداً في منطقة الجزاء في غياب الدفاع الهولندي، ليضع الكرة برأسه في شباك ايندهوفن بعد مرور ربع ساعة، ليعلن الميلان عن تقدمه بفعل خبرة لاعيبه الكبيرة مثبتاً ان السيطرة والاستحواذ لم تعد تعني شيئاً في عالم كرة القدم.

 وبعد الهدف لم يتغير سيناريو المباراة ،سيطرة لأصحاب الارض ورعونة من قبل مهاجميه في التعامل مع الفرص وسذاجة من قبل دفاع الفريق كادت تسمح للميلان بمضاعفة النتيجة حتى اطلق الحكم التركي صافرته معلناً نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الضيوف بهدف دون رد برأسية ستيفان الشعراوي.

 مع بداية الشوط الثاني وضح تأثير النتيجة على الفريقين ، فظهر لاعبو ميلان بصورة متماسكة ووضحت الثقة على ادائهم فأهدر لاعبوه فرصتين محققين للتهديف عبر الشعراوي الذي وضح تفاهمه الشديد مع ماريو بالوتيلي زميله ايضاً في المنتخب الايطالي، وسط محاولات ضعيفة من ايندهوفن للسيطرة مرة اخرى على وسط الملعب مثلما كان الحال في الشوط الاول على امل استغلال الفرص التهديفية المحققة في هذا الشوط.

 وبعد مرور ربع ساعة من الشوط الثاني تغيرت النتيجة مرة اخرى مثلما كان الحال في الشوط الاول بعد مرور نصف ساعة ، فمن خطأ فادح للحارس ابياتي ادرك ايندهوفن التعادل عندما حول اللاعب السلوفيني ماتافز الكرة التي ارتدت من الحارس ابياتي لهدفاً بعد فشله في التعامل مع تسديدة سهلة وبعيده ليصبح التعادل سيد الموقف.

 وبعد الهدف عادت الثقة مرة أخرى للاعبي ايندهوفن فبدأوا مرة اخرى في السيطرة على وسط الملعب دون وجود اي تغيير على مستوى النتيجة حتى انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل الايجالي بهدف لكل فريق ليتأجل الحسم الى لقاء العودة على ملعب سان سيرو بمدينة ميلانو.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*شيروكوف يقود زينيت لاجتياح باكوس فيريرا في دوري أبطال أوروبا


وضع فريق زينيت سان بطرسبرج الروسي قدما في دور المجموعات لبطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم بعدما سحق مضيفه باكوس فيريرا البرتغالي 4-1 اليوم الثلاثاء في ذهاب الدور الفاصل.

وتقمص المهاجم الروسي المخضرم رومان شيروكوف دور البطولة في صفوف زينيت وسجل ثلاثة أهداف (هاتريك) بواقع هدف في الشوط الأول وهدفين في الشوط الثاني.

وافتتح شيروكوف التسجيل في الدقيقة 27 مستغلا تمريرة زميله داني. وبعد مرور 13 دقيقة من بداية الشوط الثاني أدرك أندري لياو التعادل لباكوس فيريرا ثم أضاف شيروكوف الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه في الدقيقة 60 .

وقبل خمس دقائق على النهاية سجل ماتياس ديجرا لاعب باكوس فيريرا هدفا عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه ثم تكفل شيروكوف بتسجيل الهدف الثالث له والرابع لزينيت في الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أرسنال يفقد جهود شامبرلين 6 أسابيع للإصابة



قال ارسين فينجر مدرب ارسنال الذي ينافس في الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم اليوم الثلاثاء إن اليكس اوكسليد شامبرلين سوف يغيب عن المباريات لمدة ستة أسابيع على الأقل بسبب اصابة في الركبة.

وكانت هناك مخاوف من بقاء اللاعب بعيدا عن المباريات لفترة أطول بسبب الاصابة التي مني بها في اصطدام مع انطونيو لونا مدافع استون فيلا اثناء اولى مباريات الفريقين بالدوري يوم السبت الماضي.

وسوف يغيب اوكسليد شامبرلين عن مباراة فريقه امام مضيفه فناربخشه التركي في ذهاب الدور الفاصل من تصفيات دوري ابطال اوروبا يوم الاربعاء.

وكانت تقارير في وسائل اعلام بريطانية قد ذكرت ان اللاعب البالغ من العمر 20 عاما قد يغيب عن المباريات لمدة ستة أشهر لكن فينجر بدد هذه المخاوف.

وقال فينجر في مؤتمر صحفي "لن يتمكن من المشاركة في مباريات لمدة ستة أسابيع على الاقل بسبب مشكلة في اربطة الركبة ... لا نعتقد انه يحتاج جراحة."

ويتعرض فينجر لضغوط بعد هزيمة فريقه 3-1 امام استون فيلا وعدم نجاح النادي في ضم لاعبين بارزين في فترة الانتقالات الصيفية التي سوف تغلق في الثاني من سبتمبر المقبل.

وعرض ارسنال ضم لويس سواريز مهاجم ليفربول لكن طلبه قوبل بالرفض.

وأنهى ارسنال الموسم الماضي في المركز الرابع ليتأهل الى الدور الفاصل بتصفيات دوري ابطال اوروبا وضم لاعبا واحدا حتى الان هو يايا سانوجو في صفقة انتقال حر من اوزير الفرنسي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أفغانستان تفوز على باكستان في أول لقاء دولي بكابول منذ 10 سنوات 



فاز منتخب أفغانستان وديا على نظيره الباكستاني بثلاثة أهداف دون رد في أول لقاء دولي يقام في كابول منذ عشر سنوات.



وأقيم اللقاء بملعب الاتحاد الأفغاني لكرة القدم بحضور ستة آلاف شخص، على رأسهم رئيس الاتحاد محمد علي جواد.



كان جواد قد أكد ل في وقت سابق "آمل أن يرفع هذا اللقاء مستوى العلاقات الرياضية بين البلدين، في الوقت الذي يعكس فيه طريقة أفضل لمستقبل العلاقات السياسية".



يشار إلى أن المباراة الدولية الأخيرة التي استضافتها أفغانستان أجريت في 2003 وجمعت المنتخب المحلي بنظيره التركمانستاني.



ومن المقرر أن تنطلق منافسات الدوري الأفغاني الخميس المقبل في نسخته الثانية، بعد أن انطلقت الأولى في سبتمبر من العام الماضي، بهدف تنمية الشعور بالوحدة الوطنية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*استقالة المدير الفني لمنتخب تركيا .. والسبب غير معلوم 


 تقدم المدير الفني لمنتخب تركيا عبد الله أفجي اليوم الثلاثاء باستقالة من منصبه قبل أن يخوض الفريق أربع مواجهات حاسمة في التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كأس العالم 2014، وفقا لما ذكرته محطة "إن تي في".



وأشار بيان مقتضب صادر عن أفجي إلى أن كرة القدم تتعلق بالعمل المشترك وإذا لم يتحقق ذلك ينبغي الرحيل "وأفضل قرار تمكنت من اتخاذه هو رحيلي وقد أخطرت رئيس الاتحاد التركي لكرة القدم يلدريم دميرورين بقراري هذا. وأنا أتوجه بالشكر إلى كل من قدم لي الدعم من الزملاء".



ومن المعروف أن عبد الله أفجي تولى تدريب منتخب تركيا في نوفمبر من عام 2011 خلفا للهولندي جوس هيدينك، وكان مرتبطا بعقد معه حتى 2015.



ولم يوضح أفجي الأسباب التي دفعته لتقديم استقالته ولكن وسائل الإعلام التركية قد تكهنت بهذا الأمر سابقا نظرا لعدم رضاء الاتحاد التركي عن أدائه، ولكن الاتحاد كان قد أصدر يوم الجمعة الماضي بيانا كذب فيه ما تردد عن إقالة أفجي.



ولم يقدم المنتخب التركي أداء جيدا خلال التصفيات المؤهلة للمونديال أو حتى في المباريات الودية التي خاضها الفريق مؤخرا حيث تعادل مع غانا ولاتفيا بينما خسر أمام سلوفينيا.



وتكهنت صحيفة "حرييت" التركية بأن يتولى فاتح تريم تدريب المنتخب التركي الذي ترك قيادته عام 2005 ، علما بأنه يدرب حاليا فريق جلطة سراي.



يذكر أن تركيا تلعب في المجموعة الرابعة في التصفيات الأوروبية المؤهلة لمونديال 2014 والتي تضم أيضا هولندا والمجر ورومانيا وإستونيا وأندورا، وهي تحتل المركز الرابع برصيد تسع نقاط بينما تحتل هولندا الصدارة برصيد 18 نقطة، ولكن المنتخب العثماني أمامه فرصة التأهل للمحلق الفاصل إذا تمكن من تحقيق الفوز في المباريات الأربعة المتبقية له.



ومن المعروف أن أفجي قد تولى تدريب منتخب الشباب تحت 17 سنة في الفترة بين عامي 2004 و2006 وقاده للفوز بذهبية بطولة أوروبا التي أقيمت في إيطاليا عام 2005، فضلا عن وصوله للمركز الرابع في كأس العالم للشباب التي أقيمت في نفس العام.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سيسوكو الصفقة الخامسة لليفربول هذا الموسم


 أعلن نادي ليفربول المنتمي للدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم تعاقده مع الفرنسي علي سيسوكو الظهير الأيسر فالنسيا الاسباني لمدة موسم واحد على سبيل الإعارة اليوم الثلاثاء.

وأصبح سيسوكو خامس لاعب ينضم الى ليفربول في موسم الانتقالات الجاري بعد اياجو اسباس ولويس البرتو والحارس سيمون مينوليه وكولو توري.

وسيتنافس سيسوكو - الذي خاض مباراة دولية واحدة مع منتخب فرنسا - على مركز الظهير الأيسر في ليفربول مع خوسيه انريكي الذي انخفض مستواه بشكل حاد في وقت مبكر من الموسم الماضي قبل أن يتطور بعض الشيء بعد ذلك.

وذكرت تقارير في وسائل اعلام بريطانية أن ليفربول وضع بندا في عقد سيسوكو يسمح له بالتعاقد مع اللاعب بشكل نهائي بعد نهاية الموسم الجاري.

وقال سيسوكو لموقع ليفربول على الانترنت "سأكتسب خبرة كبيرة من التنافس مع لاعبي الفريق المميزين. لدي خبرة سابقة لكني سأتعلم الكثير هنا بالعمل مع الجميع بشكل يومي."

وأضاف "يمكنني التعلم من مدربي الجيد ومن أسلوب اللعب الجديد هنا وسوف أعمل على التأقلم على اللعب في عدة مراكز وتعلم اللغة. ستكون خبرة رائعة بالنسبة لي وبالطبع أشعر بحماس كبير للعب مع الفريق لأول مرة."

وسبق لسيسوكو (25 عاما) اللعب مع فرق اوروبية كبيرة وظهر في دوري أبطال اوروبا مع بورتو البرتغالي واولمبيك ليون الفرنسي وفالنسيا .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب الشباب السعودي: جاهزون لكاشيوا الياباني

 أكد مدرب الشباب السعودي ميشيل برودوم اليوم الثلاثاء في المؤتمر الصحفي الخاص بلقاء كاشيوا الياباني أن
استعداد الفريق لدور الثمانية من دوري أبطال آسيا كان مميزا.

وقال :"أقمنا 3 معسكرات ابتداء من معسكر بلجيكا والذي خضنا خلاله 4 لقاءات وكان ناجحا بكل المقاييس ومن ثم المعسكر والبطولة الودية في أبو ظبي حيث لعبنا 3 لقاءات ثم العودة للرياض وخوض 3 لقاءات بأوقات مختلفة ثم أقمنا معسكرا أخيرا في كوريا خضنا خلاله لقاء وديا واستفدنا منه بالإضافة إلى التأقلم مع الأجواء في شرق آسيا ورغم أن الفريق لم يلعب أي
مباراة رسمية وماتخلل المعسكرات من دخول شهر رمضان إلا أن هناك إصرارا كبيرا من قبل اللاعبين على تقديم كل مالديهم من روح وعطاء في مباراة الأربعاء".

وعن التعاقدات الجديدة للفريق قال :"هذا الموسم تم التعاقد مع نايف هزازي ورافينيا اللذين حضرا في وقت مبكر كذلك تم استقطاب الكولومبي توريس والذي وصل متأخرا لارتباطه مع ناديه السابق في المنافسات المحلية الحاسمة وحقق معهم البطولة المحلية وله الآن أسبوعان مع الفريق وبدأ يتأقلم بشكل جيد مع بقية المجموعة".
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاتحاد الانجليزي يوجه اتهامات لمدرب كريستال بالاس بسبب انتقاداته للحكام 


وجهت إلى إيان هولواي مدرب كريستال بالاس تهمة سوء السلوك والإساءة لكرة القدم بعد تعليقاته الغاضبة ضد حكام مباراة لفريقه في الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز يوم الأحد الماضي.

وقال الاتحاد الانجليزي لكرة القدم في بيان اليوم الثلاثاء إن سلوك هولواي بعد هزيمة بالاس 1-صفر على يد توتنهام هوتسبير كانت تصرفا غير ملائم.

كما اعتبرت أن تعليقاته عن انحياز الحكام قد أساءت إلى اللعبة. وأمام المدرب حتى يوم الجمعة المقبل الساعة 1500 بتوقيت جرينتش للرد على الاتهامين.

وفي حديثه لمحطة سكاي سبورتس التلفزيونية شكك هولواي في قرار الحكم مارك كلاتنبرج باحتساب ركلة جزاء لصالح توتنهام بعدما لمست الكرة دون قصد يد المدافع دين موكسي بعد ثوان من حرمان فريقه من خطأ إثر تدخل عنيف ضد ستيف دوبي.

وقال المدرب إن الفرق الأقل شأنا عانت من قرارات صبت بشكل عام في صالح الفرق المشهورة وهو شيء عانى منه هولواي شخصيا مع فريقه السابق بلاكبول.

وقال هولواي "سوف يكون الموسم طويلا وصعبا بالنسبة لي مع هؤلاء الناس (الحكام). مررت بتجربة مشابهة مع فريقي السابق بلاكبول. يتم احتساب مخالفات لصالح بعض الاندية وتحرم أندية أخرى من ذلك."

وأضاف "أريد فقط بعض العدل واحتساب الاخطاء على الجميع. أشعر بمرارة رهيبة."
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سيكيرا صفقة ريال مدريد القادمة 


 كشفت تقارير صحفية اليوم عن إمكانية توصل نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني لاتفاق مع مواطنه غرناطة بشأن التعاقد مع الظهير الأيسر البرازيلي جيليرمي سيكيرا يوم الاثنين المقبل.



ووجد النادي الملكي في سيكيرا (27 عاما) خير تعويض للبرتغالي فابيو كوينتراو الذي بات خروجه من فريق المدرب الإيطالي كارلو أنشيلوتي مسألة وقت، حيث سيساند مواطنه مارسيلو، الظهير الأيسر الوحيد الذي سيتبقى بالميرينجي.



ووفقا لصحيفة (ماركا)، فإن الشرط الجزائي في عقد اللاعب، الذي يحمل الجنسية الإيطالية ايضا، يقدر ب25 مليون يورو، غير أن النادي الأندلسي على استعداد لخفض المبلغ للنصف مقابل التنازل عن خدماته.



ومن المحتمل أن يستغني الريال عن الروسي الصاعد تشيريشيف لغرناطة ضمن الصفقة.



وخلال موسم الانتقالات الصيفية أبدت العديد من الأندية رغبتها في التوقيع مع سيكيرا، ومنها أتلتيكو مدريد وفالنسيا داخل الليجا، بجانب إيفرتون وليفربول الإنجليزيين وبنفيكا البرتغالي.



وقدم سيكيرا، لاعب أودينيزي السابق، أداءا متميزا مع فريق الجنوب الإسباني في الموسم الماضي، وسجل فيه ستة أهداف جميعها من ركلات جزاء.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*توتنهام يقترب من ويليام ولاميلا .. ويمهد الطريق أمام حسم انتقال جاريث بيل إلى ريال مدريد



قالت تقارير صحفية إنجليزية اليوم الثلاثاء إن نادي توتنهام هوتسبير اقترب بشدة من إبرام صفتين من العيار الثقيل، مما يمهد الطريق أمام انتقال الويلزي جاريث بيل إلى ريال مدريد الإسباني.

وأشارت التقارير إلى أن السبيرز وضع اللمسات النهائية لضم لاعب الوسط المهاجم البرازيلي ويليام من نادي إنجي الروسي إضافة إلى الأرجنتيني اريك لاميلا لاعب وسط روما الإيطالي، وذلك في صفقتين من المتوقع أن تبلغ قيمتهما 60 مليون جنيه إسترليني، 90 مليون دولار.

ورصدت صحيفة "الديلي ميل" البريطانية وصول ويليام إلى العاصمة البريطانية لندن، وإجرائه الكشف الطبي تمهيدا للانتقال إلى توتنهام مقابل 45 مليون دولار، حيث استغل الفريق اللندني الأزمة المالية التي يتعرض لها نادي انجي الروسي، والتي أجبرته على عرض عدد من كبار نجومه للبيع، من أجل ضم اللاعب البرازيلي البالغ من العمر 25 عاما.

ولعب ويليام لأندية كورنثيانز البرازيلي، وشاختار دونتسيك الأوكراني في الفترة من عامي 2007 إلى 2013، قبل أن ينتقل إلى انجي الروسي لمدة موسم واحد فقط.

أما لاميلا فقد لعب لنادي ريفر بليت الأرجنتيني قبل أن ينتقل لنادي العاصمة الإيطالية عام 2011.

وفي حالة الانتهاء رسميا من صفقة ضم ويليام ولاميلا، فإن السبيرز يكون قد أنفق هذا الموسم ما يقرب من 170 مليون دولار على تدعيم صفوفه، بعد أن ضم الإسباني روبرتو سولدادو وناصر شاذلي وكابوي وباولينيو.

وتؤكد الصحف البريطانية أن التعاقد مع لاعبي وسط مهاجمين من طراز لاميلا وويليام من شأنه أن يمهد الطريق بشدة أمام انتقال جاريث بيل إلى النادي الملكي، في صفقة يمكن أن تصل قيمتها إلى 150 مليون دولار.

من جانبه وصف الإٍسباني راؤول جوانزاليس اللاعب السابق للريال والحالي لنادي السد القطري الصفقة بأنها مبالغ فيها للغاية.

وقال راؤول: بيل لاعب رائع، وانضمامه سيفيد الريال كثيرا، ولكن توتنهاك يبالغ في سعره".
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جوارديولا يتخلى عن الأناقة من أجل إعلان تجاري !!


بعيدا عن الصورة التي يستدعيها الكثيرون لبيب جوارديولا، المدير الفني لفريق بايرن ميونيخ الألماني، قرر مدرب برشلونة السابق التخلي عن رباطة العنق والسترة الأنيقة من أجل ارتداء الزي التقليدي البافاري.

ونشرت صحيفة (بيلد) الألمانية صورة لجوارديولا وهو يرتدي الزي التقليدي البافاري، المؤلف من قميص أبيض وبنطال قصير من الجلد وحمالتين.

واضطر جوارديولا للتخلي عن أناقته المعتادة لتصوير إعلان تجاري للشركة التي تقوم برعاية الفريق البافاري.

وحقق بيب نجاحا كبيرا مع برشلونة، حيث قاده للفوز بسداسية تاريخية في موسم واحد، حيث توج بالدوري وكأس الملك وكأس السوبر الإسبانية ودوري أبطال أوروبا والسوبر الأوروبية وكأس العالم للأندية.

ورحل جوارديولا عن نادي برشلونة في 2012 بعد أربعة مواسم أمضاها في صفوف النادي الكتالوني، ليحصل على عام من الراحة، قبل أن ينتقل إلى صفوف النادي الألماني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكوووور الحبيب ود النادر

*

----------

